

The Top Research Papers In Computer Science By Mendeley Readership - Rickasaurus
http://blog.mendeley.com/highlighting-research/the-top-10-research-papers-in-computer-science-by-mendeley-readership/

======
jackfoxy
I'm one-third of the way working through Manning and Schuetze
www.amazon.com/Foundations-Statistical-Natural-Language-
Processing/dp/0262133601, so when I saw _Latent Dirichlet Allocation_ as the
top ranked paper I headed straight to the index to see what they said about
it, and discovered it was not referenced. Turns out the publication date of
this paper is 2003. I knew this field was fast moving, so I've just added the
first paper I have to read after I get through this book.

~~~
ppod
NLP is insanely fast-moving. Especially the machine learning side of things
(like the EMNLP conference), proceedings this year have very little overlap
from even 7 or 8 years ago.

